# Ick, Fin Rot, and Fungus on my Betta



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

:help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: 
my doubletail betta has a slimy coating (looks like a kinda clear fungus) all over his body, along with ick, and some browning/detereorating fins.

i just moved him to a 3/4G bowl, with a little trickle of air (hardly moving at all) 3 drops of ick stuff, and about 3-4 drops of pimafix, along with a little bit of salt.
i have done as much as i can do right now, and i'm wondering if there is anything else i should/could do?

thanks guys:???:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

You could treat with maracyn instead because it treats all those symptoms and it could help to treat with maracyn 2 as well.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i'll look into that stuff durb.

right now he isnt moving that much, he swims around everynow and then. just at the top with his caudal fin kinda pointing down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

That doesn't sound good, thats the first thing my sick betta did before he started sitting at the bottom while leaning back alittle bit then he curled into a ball then he layed on his side dying a short time later, keep up the meds your using till you can get maracyn 1 and 2. Also increase airation because meds take oxygen out of the tank.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

here is what he looks like as of now:


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

THe thick coating is probably excess slime coat produced by the fish because he feels itchy and miserable. The brown edges to the fins is more than likely burn. Keep in mind that meds lower the oxygen content in the water, so an airstone might help a bit.

Where did you have him prior to the move? What were the water stats?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Did you have a heater in the tank he was in, what was the temp in his previous tank?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the heater temp was 72, Ph 7.3ish, and i do have an airstone in the bowl he is in, you can see it in the background


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

I know that but from what I can see very little is coming out of it and its basically doing nothing as far as adding oxygen, could you turn it up?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah i can turn it up, i just set it at its lowest setting

he is having a hard time swimming too...


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

The M1/M2 combination is usually very well tolerated. I would use both at the recommended dosages. Keep him warm and clean.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

*I hate to do it*

I really hate to do it, but i think i am gonna have to cull him.
right now he is just floating in mid air (well water) and is straight up and down, and having trouble breathing.

i'll give him a little more time to see what happens (you never know) but i think i am gonna have to do it.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldn't just keep treating him. I kept treating my betta even though he has doing that same thing but sitting on the bottom. Give him time and continue treating him, good luck.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

he died last night


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess he was to badly affected or it was to late for meds, sorry to hear :rip: I just lost a betta recently as well, I know how you feel. How long have you had him? :console:


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry that you lost him!:console:


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss =(

I've recently lost a male guppy to fin rot too- I thought fin rot would be easy to deal with, but perhaps it's harder on long finned fish then short finned fish or something.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

ive had him for like 4-5 months i think.:sad: 

now what should i replace him with? lol 

i was thinking of another veil, i wont feel quite right keeping a halfmoon in there (dont know why, pretty much the same fish) but then one day i am gonna walk nto a store and see the perfect betta, and i am gonna be wanting him maybe a Delta-Tail, or a super Delta would be nice.
Or even one of them round-tailed ones. i dont know
what would you go with?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Get a crowntail betta!


----------

